# wont lay eggs



## coolmint (Apr 22, 2006)

i have a breeding pair placed at my 1000g pond..its been weeks but they have not yet lay eggs, its already rainy season here at i think it is already their breeding season if im not mistaken...how come they still dont lay eggs??

these are the pic of my pair and my pond set up for them to lay eggs...


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

they may need more time to get comfy.

patience is a virtue :nod:


----------



## coolmint (Apr 22, 2006)

how can you tell that they are already going to lay eggs already??what are the signs?


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

there colour should become very very dark with silver speckles on the top................look for signs of them building a hollow for the eggs to sit...............

from the pictures they do not look like they are very dark, so maybe it might take some time...


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Add some plants,driftwood or decor, they need some cover btw how big are those guys


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

bmpower007 said:


> Add some plants,driftwood or decor, they need some cover btw how big are those guys


yup







and are you sure it a breeding pair? 1 male 1 female, and how do you know for sure it male or female?


----------



## coolmint (Apr 22, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> Add some plants,driftwood or decor, they need some cover btw how big are those guys


yup :nod: and are you sure it a breeding pair? 1 male 1 female, and how do you know for sure it male or female?








[/quote]

got the pair from a breder and he said they had already lay eggs


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

you can do like i do, ignore the tank for about a wqeek (dont yell at me!) and come home to find fry all over your tank!

lol


----------



## ronnie (Jul 21, 2005)

bro coolmint dapat ata taasan mo pa ung tubig. parang ang baba e.


----------



## oldbrothercain (May 22, 2006)

First the water in your pond seems very shallow,you need to double if not triple the depth of your water, and there is nothing for them to build a nest in. It didn't look like there was gravel or anything in there. They definitely need some sory of cover as previously mentioned.Make sur your water conditions are good. If they are truely a pair, feed them as msuch as they can possibly eat. Pull 10% water changed every other day, chack you pH level, and on about your 3rd or 4th water change, spike you pH level about half of a point. But don't raise it too much, piranhas are very sensitive to pH changes. The rainy season will definately help you. I have had many spawnings in the past month or so, my lack of readiness for the spawns and experience with fry has cost me dearly. You need to also have a fry tank set up, and be ready for this. They will start to dig nests, the male will look like he is chewing rocks. You do need something in there for them to create a nest. Works for me.


----------



## coolmint (Apr 22, 2006)

i do the same set up with the previous breeder of the reds...he also does the same set up in his pond...


----------



## BLUEDIAMONDRHOM (Jul 19, 2006)

coolmint said:


> i have a breeding pair placed at my 1000g pond..its been weeks but they have not yet lay eggs, its already rainy season here at i think it is already their breeding season if im not mistaken...how come they still dont lay eggs??
> 
> these are the pic of my pair and my pond set up for them to lay eggs...


maybe there both dudes lol


----------

